# Stress Echo



## lesleyratliff (Nov 5, 2008)

What are the correct codes for billing a stress echo in the office?  I have 2 different ways I have been told and I really need to get this straightened out.

One way I have been told is to bill 93350 and 93015 only.

The other way I have been told is to bill 93350, 93015, 93320 and 93325.

Can someone please tell me what is correct or where I can go to get the correct answer??

Thanks!!


----------



## christyms (Nov 5, 2008)

It depends on what exactly the report states the dr. did. Do you have an exact report you need help coding? 93015-93018 are used only when a component of the test is provided. _Where_ tests are performed will have an effect on how the services are coded. If the test was administered at the local hospital, the physician would report the S&I components of the service & the hospital would report the tracing portion of the service. If the OP facility employed a physician to do the S&I & a tech. to do the tracing, you would report the complete stress test service.


----------



## lesleyratliff (Nov 5, 2008)

*office setting*

These stress echos are done in the office.  I understand the part about billing 93015 in the office.  What I can't figure out is whether to also bill 93350 and/or 93320 and 93325.


----------



## christyms (Nov 5, 2008)

93015  should be reported in addition to 93350 to capture the exercise stress portion of the study


----------



## lesleyratliff (Nov 5, 2008)

*93320 and 93325*

Should I also be billing 93320 and 93325?  That's the biggest question I have.


----------



## christyms (Nov 5, 2008)

Not unless the report states it was Doppler


----------



## luvsgoofey (Nov 10, 2008)

93350, 93015, 93320 & 93325.  However, Jan 1 that is changing.  Contact me if you would like to discuss changes.  Thanks


----------

